# ZAB Processing and its impact



## patil

Hello all,

I have received work contract and Invitation letter from German Employer and accordingly applied Visa in German consulate, Mumbai (visa category D). Visa authorities asked me to provide additional document "University Degree recognition" from ZAB as I did Bachelors of Computer Science which 3 years degree.

After making application to ZAB, I got response from ZAB Service as below-
_"Dear Sir,

Possibly the result of the review will not meet your expectations. So you do not incur unnecessary costs, we would like to ask you if you want a credential evaluation with the following result:

"The foreign degree is equivalent to a German school leaving certificate and
parts of a basic course in conputer science."

Please let us know if you are still interested in a credential evaluation.

Sincerely Yours.



Ihre Zentralstelle für ausländisches Bildungswesen (ZAB)"

_
Does anyone faced such kind of issue? Any successful/failed cases?

Your any input will help to make further decision. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks and Regards,
Patil


----------



## despaired

From what I understand you do not have qualification, which entitles you to obtain a German visa. You should push through with the verification and see whether or not the result might be something else. Otherwise best bet would be for you to pursue a masters course and then apply again after you have gotten a higher qualification.


----------



## abhijitroy

Have you searched your degree equivalence at anabin database?? Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank 
Aren't the Visa authorities considering this as a proof?

-Abhijit


----------



## despaired

abhijitroy said:


> Have you searched your degree equivalence at anabin database?? Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank
> Aren't the Visa authorities considering this as a proof?
> 
> -Abhijit


I think his degree is not comparable , at least that what i found when i now looked it up on Anabin link.


----------



## cooldash87

which university did u complete your graduation from ??


----------



## John16

Hi Patil

Could you please let me know what the outcome of your situation was? Thanks


----------



## niljag

Hi Patil,

Would like to know what is the status of your case now? Do you have Bachelor Of Computer Science (B.C.S.) or Bachelor Of Science (B.Sc.) with Computer Science as specialization?
In which profession do you work?

THanks.


----------



## sreekanthv_82

Dear Patil,
Please let us know what happened to your result. It would benefit all of us.


----------



## dorzzs

I have submitted my application in mid nov and received the evaluation in early march  the result is comparable to german degree


----------



## sreekanthv_82

dorzzs said:


> I have submitted my application in mid nov and received the evaluation in early march  the result is comparable to german degree


I want to get my bachelor of engineering (India) degree assessed by ZAB. What is "certified copies"? Is there any specific german authorities which certifies documents?


----------



## liju84

sreekanthv_82 said:


> I want to get my bachelor of engineering (India) degree assessed by ZAB. What is "certified copies"? Is there any specific german authorities which certifies documents?



4years BE degree is comparable to German Bachelors degree .Hence no need ZAB evaluation. You can check your degree and University in www.anabin.de


----------



## sreekanthv_82

liju84 said:


> 4years BE degree is comparable to German Bachelors degree .Hence no need ZAB evaluation. You can check your degree and University in Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank


Hi liju84, 
Thanks for your info. Yes, you are right. My universtiy is listed in the anabin database. I read from the ZAB site that having a zab assessment will improve the chances of getting job during job search as the employers will understand the canditate's qualification better. How true is that? Any comments on that ?


----------



## liju84

sreekanthv_82 said:


> Hi liju84,
> Thanks for your info. Yes, you are right. My universtiy is listed in the anabin database. I read from the ZAB site that having a zab assessment will improve the chances of getting job during job search as the employers will understand the canditate's qualification better. How true is that? Any comments on that ?


I don't know. From my experience they are more interested in your work experience and your knowledge in your work and how close your experience and knowledge suit their requirement .


----------



## dorzzs

*Zab*



sreekanthv_82 said:


> Hi liju84,
> Thanks for your info. Yes, you are right. My universtiy is listed in the anabin database. I read from the ZAB site that having a zab assessment will improve the chances of getting job during job search as the employers will understand the canditate's qualification better. How true is that? Any comments on that ?


From my recent actual experience, university listed alone in the database isn't enough.
You don't need an evaluation unless there is record of the same degree from the same university in the database.
(I'm talking about getting a visa)


----------



## bufffffy

i am also looking at getting a Statement of Comparability from ZAB.
in the form that i am trying to fill in, it is asking for "Berufsbezeichnung".
I just completed my A1.1 so i mostly rely on dict.cc and other websites but i do not fully trust it.
Is there any other translation to it aside from "Job Title"?
The reason that I'm asking is that the section of the form is under "Zu bewertende Hochschulqualifikation", so I am not sure why it is asking for my "Job Title" if the translation fits.
i can't post any links or image yet but here it is with a space after "http" and before "png":
http ://i60.tinypic.com/29orcbd. png

thanks!


----------



## beppi

It means "profession", not "job title".


----------



## bufffffy

beppi said:


> It means "profession", not "job title".


thanks man!


----------



## AnneNonymous

Hi, I inquired last month to ZAB regarding processing and asked if my degree is needed to be recognized. They answered me as below:

As your degree does not give access to a regulated profession there is no state authority for the evaluation of your qualification and you can apply for work directly on the job market. For this purpose the ZAB can issue a statement of comparability on your qualification.

---------------------------------------------

My degree is a 5-year engineering course.
Does it mean I can apply without any restriction? Although I still proceeded with the application for a comparable statement, how much is the average time of processing? It willbe 4th week after they received my payment.


----------



## atuldr39

patil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have received work contract and Invitation letter from German Employer and accordingly applied Visa in German consulate, Mumbai (visa category D). Visa authorities asked me to provide additional document "University Degree recognition" from ZAB as I did Bachelors of Computer Science which 3 years degree.
> 
> After making application to ZAB, I got response from ZAB Service as below-
> _"Dear Sir,
> 
> Possibly the result of the review will not meet your expectations. So you do not incur unnecessary costs, we would like to ask you if you want a credential evaluation with the following result:
> 
> "The foreign degree is equivalent to a German school leaving certificate and
> parts of a basic course in conputer science."
> 
> Please let us know if you are still interested in a credential evaluation.
> 
> Sincerely Yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihre Zentralstelle für ausländisches Bildungswesen (ZAB)"
> 
> _
> Does anyone faced such kind of issue? Any successful/failed cases?
> 
> Your any input will help to make further decision. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Patil


Patil plz PM me


----------



## AnneNonymous

Got an update and received a copy of my German ZAB via email.
7 weeks processing to be exact.


----------



## Nanikanyadara

I have applied or certificate evaluation in mid Nov I have paid the fee and I got email confirmation that they have send that report will be in Feb 15 the address in the passport I am not leaving can I change the address now


----------



## Linda_Pertiwi369

Hi 
Can I have update for this topics ? 

Thank you 
Linda Pertiwi


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a pretty old post. You'd likely do better to start a new thread. Lots of procedures like these have changed in the interim.


----------

